# The Sun Dream Team for the Premier League 15/16 season



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Hi all,
I just wondered if anybody was up for doing the Sun Dream team for the new premier league 15/16 season.

Here's is our paid list everybody 

Buchan01 - Paid
Seaseaseasiders - Paid
Ginge's Allstars - Paid
The squad - Paid
Dazzle81 - Paid
Chip's Champs -Paid
Raheem who - Paid
Pilki22 - Paid
All fine and dandy -Paid
Clancy11 - Paid


Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Alfieharley1

Sam we do a DW one on the Fantasy Premier league one mate


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Alfieharley1 said:


> Sam we do a DW one on the Fantasy Premier league one mate


I have entered it pal,
But I can't help but like The Sun one 

Sam


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I have entered it pal,
> But I can't help but like The Sun one
> 
> Sam


To be fair I do enjoy the sun one also  make one and I'll get in on it


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Will do  when I have created it I will post the info on here


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Anybody else fancy this???


----------



## Clancy

Yeah I'm up for it bud


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I've been rather busy but as soon as I get 10mins to my self I will set it up  I was thinking if we can get quite a few of us In it, we could all donate one detailing product as payment. And then who ever wins at the end of the season gets the lot? 
It will be like a detailing bundle!

If anybody has any other ideas for prizes please don't hesitate to say


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I have set the league up guys  
Mini league name: DW Fantasy League

Pin: 8393124


----------



## Alfieharley1

im in Sam


----------



## Clancy

Will do mine in a bit


----------



## nbray67

Done!!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

not long left now everybody.
lets see if we can get more people in on this!! the more the better


----------



## romansnumber7

Entered 🏻


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

romansnumber7 said:


> Entered 🏻


Good stuff mate  we are now up to 5 entrants


----------



## Dazzel81

I've entered Sam :thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

All we need to do now is decide on what we want to do about a prize?


----------



## Dazzel81

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> All we need to do now is decide on what we want to do about a prize?


Happy to put something in or just do it for a bit of fun :thumb:


----------



## chipuk

Never done a fantasy football thingie before, but I've had a bash


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I think we should have something to play for  it makes it more interesting 

I'm just not too sure what exactly haha


----------



## nbray67

Not sure if it's allowed as I don't know how it would be managed but I don't mind chucking in, say, £10 with either half the pot going to the leader on say, 31st Dec 2015 and then the other half of the pot to the eventual winner at the end of the season.

Or winner takes all at the end of the season??


----------



## Buchan01

im in guys


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

nbray67 said:


> Not sure if it's allowed as I don't know how it would be managed but I don't mind chucking in, say, £10 with either half the pot going to the leader on say, 31st Dec 2015 and then the other half of the pot to the eventual winner at the end of the season.
> 
> Or winner takes all at the end of the season??


That's a good idea, maybe like a third a Christmas and the the other two thirds to the overall winner??


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Only 19 hours to go people!  you will have to be quick if anybody else would like to join.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

So guys the premier league started today, is everybody up for putting £10 each into a pot? 
I'm thinking seen as there is 10 of us in the league we could have a prize of £25 of the 2015 leader and then £75 for the overall winner at the end of the league?


----------



## Clancy

Courtois has ruined me already haha, yeah I'm up for that if everyone else is too


----------



## nbray67

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> So guys the premier league started today, is everybody up for putting £10 each into a pot?
> I'm thinking seen as there is 10 of us in the league we could have a prize of £25 of the 2015 leader and then £75 for the overall winner at the end of the league?


Sounds good to me mate.

Who's going to look after the pot as we need to get it paid sooner rather than later. I only say that to ensure we all pay up before people start falling behind and kop out.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

nbray67 said:


> Sounds good to me mate.
> 
> Who's going to look after the pot as we need to get it paid sooner rather than later. I only say that to ensure we all pay up before people start falling behind and kop out.


Yes indeed,
Well if you guys would be happy, I would take care of the money, I will do it in a way which you guys will know it's not being messed with and it can be stored on. Tamper proof container until the time comes to dish it out .

I can make a list of the people who are in the group in here and then we know we have all paid.

Sam


----------



## romansnumber7

Yes happy to chuck a tenner into the pot


----------



## Dazzel81

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Yes indeed,
> Well if you guys would be happy, I would take care of the money, I will do it in a way which you guys will know it's not being messed with and it can be stored on. Tamper proof container until the time comes to dish it out .
> 
> I can make a list of the people who are in the group in here and then we know we have all paid.
> 
> Sam


Happy to do that :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Dazzel81 said:


> Happy to do that :thumb:


I'll do it - im already second from last lol


----------



## nbray67

My computer decided to do upgrades the other day and it shut down all the tabs I had open, incl my Dream Team tab.

Just logged in to see I'm on -2 points already with 6 of my squad 'doubtful' Ha ha!!

Anyhows, it's a marathon, not a sprint!!


----------



## Clancy

Don't you all get jealous of my -6:lol:, not the best opening day ever

Yeah I'm up for that just let us know the details bud


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Okay guys I'll set the list of names up on the first post of this thread, I will add the team names on it too and then I will Pm you all.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

If you haven't received a PM guys let me know. There are two team who I can't find their DW name on here.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Dazzel81

PM received and paid 
cheers for running this Sam :thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Dazzel81 said:


> PM received and paid
> 
> cheers for running this Sam :thumb:


Cheers dazzel I have added you to the list of paid. 
And no problem  I'm glad to do it.

Sam


----------



## Clancy

Just sent my money over Sam 

Racked up loads of points in the first half hour of today now they are all gone again, not the best start so far


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Clancy said:


> Just sent my money over Sam
> 
> Racked up loads of points in the first half hour of today now they are all gone again, not the best start so far


Cheers 
And I'm doing pretty poor myself tbh haha!

Sam


----------



## Buchan01

Got your PM mate, all paid up, Good luck for the season lads :thumb:


----------



## chipuk

I've just paid.

Good luck all!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Only 3 more people to pay and we are good to go


----------



## jackzx84

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Only 3 more people to pay and we are good to go


I haven't received a PM mate? Ill pay over the weekend sometime


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

jackzx84 said:


> I haven't received a PM mate? Ill pay over the weekend sometime


PM sent mate


----------



## Clancy

Transfer window needs to hurry up lol, how much money's in the pot then ?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Payment being sent now


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Alfieharley1 said:


> Payment being sent now


Nice one mate 



Clancy said:


> Transfer window needs to hurry up lol, how much money's in the pot then ?


We are now on £90 just waiting on the last payment, I haven't been able to send them a PM as they haven't posted in this thread, so I'm not sure who it is yet haha.


----------



## Clancy

I'm sure they will pop up eventually bud

This is helping me stop wasting money on betting on football. Much rather do fantasy football all year and not win than bet every week and still not win lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Clancy said:


> I'm sure they will pop up eventually bud
> 
> This is helping me stop wasting money on betting on football. Much rather do fantasy football all year and not win than bet every week and still not win lol


Haha I'm exactly the same there mate but my problem is I will do the fantasy football and still bet every week haha!


----------



## Clancy

Yeah mist admit I still did a cheeky acci last weekend haha never mind


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha same here! Bloody arsenal and Chelsea let me down!


----------



## Clancy

I got 5 out of 7 so could of cashed out for a pretty penny but it was the second game that messed up first so couldn't cash out


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Clancy said:


> I got 5 out of 7 so could of cashed out for a pretty penny but it was the second game that messed up first so couldn't cash out


Any Saturday acci tips? 
I might have one today


----------



## Alfieharley1

I've just gone a 4 game accu stab in the dark - Leicester Win & Vardy to score first


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I've just had this cheeky acci,

6 fold for £3

Southampton
Derby
Oldham
S****horpe
Notts Forrest
Middlesbrough

£3 at 35/1

Then I add 2 team to make an 8 fold:

Leyton orient
Northampton

£1 at 153/1

Then add 2 more to make a 10 fold

Swindon
York

£1 at 1060/1


----------



## Clancy

Gimme half hour ill have a nose at one for the weekend


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Gimme half hour ill have a nose at one for the weekend


Do you normally do pretty well Clancy?


----------



## Clancy

Got a but carried away doing correct score trebles . Silly odds haha worth a go though


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Do you normally do pretty well Clancy?


Not too bad, it's normally the big team games that mess my acci up so I try to avoid putting them in. Tend not to put the early kick off in an acci too incase that goes **** up, if your just betting on 3 I clocks then you can still cash out

Like man city Chelsea tomorrow could go anyway so haven't considered that. And I'm a Chelsea fan and we always play crap if I bet on them haha


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Clancy said:


> Not too bad, it's normally the big team games that mess my acci up so I try to avoid putting them in. Tend not to put the early kick off in an acci too incase that goes **** up, if your just betting on 3 I clocks then you can still cash out
> 
> Like man city Chelsea tomorrow could go anyway so haven't considered that. And I'm a Chelsea fan and we always play crap if I bet on them haha


 I realised that Southampton are playing at 12:45 after I put it on haha! Abit worried now!


----------



## Clancy

Should be a good game shame it's on BT sport, their website never works when the football's on so can rarely watch it 

I've mostly done correct score trebles today, just 50p on most of them as odds are huge. Never know though! 

Will write them out in a minute, screenshots take too long to put up


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Clancy said:


> Should be a good game shame it's on BT sport, their website never works when the football's on so can rarely watch it
> 
> I've mostly done correct score trebles today, just 50p on most of them as odds are huge. Never know though!
> 
> Will write them out in a minute, screenshots take too long to put up


I've gone for a massive long shot bet too. What do you think to this?


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm going to watch the game.

Wicked my 4 game accu is

Leicester win
Swansea win
Tot v Stoke draw
West brom win


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm going to watch the game.
> 
> Wicked my 4 game accu is
> 
> Leicester win
> Swansea win
> Tot v Stoke draw
> West brom win


That's a good bet that's what I think too, or Tottenham to win maybe

Worth a go on that trixie! Good luck


----------



## Clancy

Which game are you going to watch, Southampton ?


----------



## Clancy

Burnley v Birmingham 1-1
Southampton v Everton 2-1 
West ham v Leicester 2-2



Southampton 2-1
West ham 2-1
Swansea 2-0

Everton 2-1
West ham 2-2
West brom 1-0


Southampton
Swansea
Tottenham
West brom
West ham 


Southampton 2-1
West ham 1-1
Tottenham 3-0 

Is what I've done for today. Not what I normally do but fancied a change with some cheeky odds


----------



## Alfieharley1

Tot to win its just I wanted some half decent odds.
Yeah I'll watch the 12:45 game


----------



## Clancy

Bt sport is working for a change!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Bt sport is working for a change!


Great goal


----------



## Clancy

Very good goal, excellent cross


----------



## Clancy

Southampton are having a mare


----------



## Clancy

Things weren't going so well so cashed out a looser for 6p, did a correct score on each 3 I clock kick off with it 

Odds: 160000/1 so my 6p makes it just under 10 grand haha 

Long shot, not holding my breath 

Think I'll stick to normal accis in the future


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Damn you Southampton!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well Vardy never scored first  

At least I have a £3 on Leicester win lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

My trixie is still on thanks to notts scoring in the last minutes of the first half! So Ive got 2 out of 3 ATM with a reduced payout of 276.25


----------



## Alfieharley1

Come on west brom!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Alfieharley1 said:


> Come on west brom!


What you looking at winning pal?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> What you looking at winning pal?


I had a 4 game £1 accu
Stoke v tot draw
Leicester win
Swansea win
West brom win (let me down)
Return was £68

I placed £3 on Leicester win - return was £9.30 inc bet


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Aww mate gutted


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Aww mate gutted


Hey hoe how accus go lol- I thought WBA was a guaranteed win


----------



## Alfieharley1

Anyone one on a super 6 league I can join?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Alfieharley1 said:


> Anyone one on a super 6 league I can join?


I'm on super 6 mate, not sure how it works propperly yet though haha


----------



## Clancy

Anyone done the William Hill prem predictor ?


----------



## Buchan01

Clancy said:


> Anyone done the William Hill prem predictor ?


Yes mate, got to be worth a punt surely?


----------



## Clancy

£2 a pop ain't it ? Might as well do a few


----------



## Buchan01

Clancy said:


> £2 a pop ain't it ? Might as well do a few


£2 a go yes, I've only done one heres mine;
Chelsea
City
Man utd
Arsenal
Liverpool
Spurs
Everton
Swansea
Leicester
Southampton
Norwich
Crystal Palace
Stoke
Newcastle
West Ham
Aston Villa
West Brom
Bournemouth
Watford
Sunderland

:thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

2nd week in people and I'm leading haha very early days though yet!


----------



## Clancy

Transfer window needs to hurry up


----------



## nbray67

I'm 5th which aint too bad with 4 players yet to score a point and 2 of these being injured!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm with you there Neil emergency already used and my 3 transfer ready lol 15 days & counting!


----------



## Clancy

Made some stupid decisions at the start 

Got Danny ings thinking he would get game time, then Liverpool bought benteke so no chance now lol 

Emergency transfer done on day 1 when courtois decided to mow someone Down


----------



## nbray67

Have you had a bet tonight Sam?

I've had a BTTS 5 fold acc.

English Championship 
Nottm Forest v Charlton 
18th of August 2015 7:45 pm 
Both Teams To Score 
Yes @ 8/11 

English Championship 
Blackburn v Cardiff 
18th of August 2015 7:45 pm 
Both Teams To Score 
Yes @ 4/5 

English League 1 
Rochdale v Walsall 
18th of August 2015 7:45 pm 
Both Teams To Score 
Yes @ 8/11 

English Championship 
Ipswich v Burnley 
18th of August 2015 7:45 pm 
Both Teams To Score 
Yes @ 5/6 

English Championship 
Derby v Middlesbrough 
18th of August 2015 7:45 pm 
Both Teams To Score 
Yes @ 5/6 

Stake and Return Details 
Bet placed at 18th of August 2015 5:55 pm Total Stake £5.00 
Bet type Accumulator (5) (To Win) [email protected] free 0 
Number of lines 1 Total stake due £5.00 
Number of win lines - 
Potential Returns £90.25


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

nbray67 said:


> Have you had a bet tonight Sam?
> 
> I've had a BTTS 5 fold acc.
> 
> English Championship
> Nottm Forest v Charlton
> 18th of August 2015 7:45 pm
> Both Teams To Score
> Yes @ 8/11
> 
> English Championship
> Blackburn v Cardiff
> 18th of August 2015 7:45 pm
> Both Teams To Score
> Yes @ 4/5
> 
> English League 1
> Rochdale v Walsall
> 18th of August 2015 7:45 pm
> Both Teams To Score
> Yes @ 8/11
> 
> English Championship
> Ipswich v Burnley
> 18th of August 2015 7:45 pm
> Both Teams To Score
> Yes @ 5/6
> 
> English Championship
> Derby v Middlesbrough
> 18th of August 2015 7:45 pm
> Both Teams To Score
> Yes @ 5/6
> 
> Stake and Return Details
> Bet placed at 18th of August 2015 5:55 pm Total Stake £5.00
> Bet type Accumulator (5) (To Win) [email protected] free 0
> Number of lines 1 Total stake due £5.00
> Number of win lines -
> Potential Returns £90.25


That looks like a great bet 
Here's mine:


----------



## nbray67

There's normally a few goals around midweek Sam S. Getting 6 up is pretty tough.

I had a similar bet Sat and got 1 out of 5!!

I should really bet bigger but in a treble but my days of 'silly' bets are behind me now, had my fingers and bank balance burnt too many times when I was younger.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Afraid I'm not today I have gone on Satursdays PL fixtures.
Got 2 x 4 game Accus- £20 Leicester win - £10 Man City win


----------



## nbray67

I've got to get use to there being 2 Sam's here, Sam K (Alfie) and Sam S (Jinjoh).


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> I've got to get use to there being 2 Sam's here, Sam K (Alfie) and Sam S (Jinjoh).


Indeed haha but I'm happy to use either King lol or my username if it makes it any easier Neil


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

nbray67 said:


> I've got to get use to there being 2 Sam's here, Sam K (Alfie) and Sam S (Jinjoh).


Haha tbh I completely forgot too haha


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> Indeed haha but I'm happy to use either King lol or my username if it makes it any easier Neil


Slightly off topic Sam so I'll keep it to a minimum but how did you get on with the AF Citrus?


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> Slightly off topic Sam so I'll keep it to a minimum but how did you get on with the AF Citrus?


Amazing buddy really like it - recently been using a local jet wash literally for rinsing- this works a dream on getting rid of the junk so don't need to spend many pennies on the jet wash.
Il upload some pics on the AF forum as some point tonight maybe of the Car ready for the wedding 

I am also due to use all my AF waxes and Sam helped me complete my logo so ordering some Glass jars and going to do him a set of 7 

Lost abit of love for detailing over the course of 2 weeks tho due to the wedding  considering a new car however 

Anyway it's time Game on Man U.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

2 teams down 4 to go!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Nice !

Memphis is on fire!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I know and he's in my dream team!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I know and he's in my dream team!


And mine however Buchan has gone with 4-5 Man U players and storming live lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Damn you Buchan haha


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

My bets going alright too, 3 winners and 3 of the last 6 teams to score have scored! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Buchan01

I've not checked in a while :wall: not going to complain though :thumb:


----------



## Buchan01

Memphis!!!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Bloody burnley let me down for £170! Grrrr haha


----------



## Buchan01

my coupon was way off.. pompey, swindon, falkirk & notts forest all let me down


----------



## Alfieharley1

I lost £8 last night in the end put £5 on Memphis to score 4th - £3 on him getting a hat trick - he should have scored at the Rooney square pass


----------



## jackzx84

What betting companies are you guys using? I'm on wiliam hill but am struggling to get on with them really


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

jackzx84 said:


> What betting companies are you guys using? I'm on wiliam hill but am struggling to get on with them really


I use bet365, I've had a few problems in the past but overall they are okay


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I use bet365, I've had a few problems in the past but overall they are okay


Sky bet here


----------



## Buchan01

William hill, I've not had any problems


----------



## nbray67

Paddy Power for me although using a Zippo lighter on my wallet gives me the same result!!


----------



## nbray67

Sam K.

Inler is a cracking signing for your lads. Quality player for a low transfer price imo.


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> Sam K.
> 
> Inler is a cracking signing for your lads. Quality player for a low transfer price imo.


Yeah I seen we signed him for a decent price. To be fair I' have not watched him. Playing champions league is something we need so I'm sure we will be very good for us. Thing with this though is he can play with what we currently have as albrighton / drink water / king / mahrez seem a very good midfielder
Is he going to match Cambiasso however ??

Carnt see any problems staying up this year


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> Sam K.
> 
> Inler is a cracking signing for your lads. Quality player for a low transfer price imo.


Just watched some highlights on youtube he can sure bang them in from outside the box!


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> Just watched some highlights on youtube he can sure bang them in from outside the box!


He's a damn good player, hopefully he'll be able to adapt to the PL.


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> He's a damn good player, hopefully he'll be able to adapt to the PL.


I hope so to. Going to find some where I can bet £10 Leicester top 10 finish


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Alfieharley1 said:


> I hope so to. Going to find some where I can bet £10 Leicester top 10 finish


Bet 365 do a finish in the top half section and Leicester are 9/4
To finish in the top 6
25/1


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Bet 365 do a finish in the top half section and Leicester are 9/4
> To finish in the top 6
> 25/1


They suck those odds


----------



## Clancy

That is cap odds, would of had a tickle at that


----------



## Clancy

Couple of little accis for tonight, not sure what game to watch


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Couple of little accis for tonight, not sure what game to watch


What you going at? I haven't consider anything at the moment


----------



## Clancy




----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


>


Some nice bets there - 
I really need to see what is happening tonight - see what the odds of a QPR win are


----------



## Clancy

Odds are more like 10/1 on the second one, couldn't fit it in on the screen shot 

Fair few games on tonight, yeah qpr I think is a good shout. 13/5 on sky which is pretty good, haven't looked on anything else


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I've had this little treble tonight


----------



## Clancy

We should change this to the betting thread lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Clancy said:


> We should change this to the betting thread lol


There is a thread already live call footy accumulater haha let use that instead!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> There is a thread already live call footy accumulater haha let use that instead!


No I like this thread - nice to have a little group of us lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Hahah fair do's


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> No I like this thread - nice to have a little group of us lol


I agree.

It's still football related banter whether that be betting related or not.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Half of my BTTS bet has come in with one game with both teams scoring and the other 3 all have 1 goal in them.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well QPR are battling away 3-2 now  only put the rest of my bank on there so £2.37 to win. Got a few bets this weekend. Only ever put £5 in my account


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Boooom my BTTS is a winner!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Boooom my BTTS is a winner!!


Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Clancy

Grr 4 out of 5


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Grr 4 out of 5


QPR won just a triple your money so not to bad for me


----------



## Alfieharley1

Just saw Leicester are favourites to sign balotelli !


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Alfieharley1 said:


> Just saw Leicester are favourites to sign balotelli !


That's massive for a club like Leicester, just a shame he's an arrogant sod haha


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> That's massive for a club like Leicester, just a shame he's an arrogant sod haha


I don't think he is what we need though not the sort of player who presses like Vardy & Okazaki


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Yeah I know what you mean, he likes to stand about a lot and wants the ball played to him a lot.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, he likes to stand about a lot and wants the ball played to him a lot.


Yep not my cup of tea of a player thinking all we need now is a CB & a RB - got our midfielder today


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Ranieri really has made a big impact on Leicester I think, and top players seem to like him and that's what you want, that inler is a cracking buy! He is definately one to watch!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Ranieri really has made a big impact on Leicester I think, and top players seem to like him and that's what you want, that inler is a cracking buy! He is definately one to watch!


Yeah I seen on YouTube - Maybe a Dream Team dark horse lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Yeah I bet he is around the £3mil mark as well so cheap


----------



## Clancy

Balotelli is unmanageable and selfish, really not the player you want in any side to be honest


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Any body had a dabble on the Europa tonight?


----------



## Buchan01

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Any body had a dabble on the Europa tonight?


Not looked at tonights fixtures, I've more than likely not heard of the teams playing tonight :lol:


----------



## Clancy

Just done a cheeky in play 

Southampton to win 2-0 
Someone v someone 1-1 
Odd something v dortmund 5-3 

As a triple, 50p at 400/1


----------



## Clancy

Yeah cheers then Southampton


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha Southampton let mine down too along with a few others.


----------



## Clancy

Does European games count on the sun dream team? ! Gutted if it does, I presumed it didn't count. Would of picked half of my team differently


----------



## chipuk

Clancy said:


> Does European games count on the sun dream team? ! Gutted if it does, I presumed it didn't count. Would of picked half of my team differently


Me too. I rushed picking my team and didn't put any thought into it whatsoever, which probably explains why i'm in last place! :wall:

Ah well...


----------



## Clancy

I'm in the other fantasy league too which doesn't count European games so presumed this was the same 

Gutted, I'm doing rubbish too haha. Least it's still early days and nearly transfer time


----------



## Alfieharley1

Dont worry guys Transfer are soon lol - I already know who my 3 are who are changing I reckon but you never know - I am pretty happy tho with my team and in 3rd place.


----------



## Clancy

I need hazard to come good soon, too expensive to have in the team for -1 points. Keepers are letting me down too 

Need like 5 transfers lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I'm thinking about the hazard situation too! -1 is shocking! Might have to change him.
But for who?!? 
I'm happy with joint 1st for now haha


----------



## Clancy

He will start racking up points but it's how long to wait


----------



## Alfieharley1

Im going to stick with Hazard I think we will come good like you say - It will be a double defender & Keeper Or triple Defender job for me


----------



## Clancy

Yeah ill be keeping hazard

Need to ditch Danny ings as he will never play. Scweinsteiger for someone who will get more game time. And swap fonte for another defender


----------



## Buchan01

Same with terry.. Think he was -4 on my team.. Trouble is who to swap him with!


----------



## Clancy

Had to transfer cortois for chech after he was sent off, buy chech has had a rubbish start too so was a waste really


----------



## Alfieharley1

I have Cech also - going to keep my 2 Leicester boys  and maybe add another


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I've had a couple of bets for today and here they are,


----------



## Clancy

Not doing any this weekend, not doing well and don't want or jinks chelsea tomorrow


----------



## Buchan01

Safe to say that Terry's not doing my dream team a favour for that red card


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bloody Terry is definitely on his way out!


----------



## Clancy

What is the point in sites doing cash out !!? 

My Mrs had Pedro to score first and Chelsea 4-2, the entire second half it would not let her cash out !! Odds were 500/1 with £2 on so should of been able to get a couple of hundred on cash out but it wouldn't let her 

Conveniently let her cars out the lower odd bets


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

All the money has been received now and when I get 10 minutes and I will sort it all out.


----------



## Buchan01

bets for tonight; 

Gillingham
Brighton
Wolves
Shelf Wed
Portsmouth

@80/1

Dinamo Zagreb
Palace
Swansea
Leicester
Bournemouth
Middlesbourgh
Ipswich
Shakhtar Donetsk
Norwich
Ross County

@80/1


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Buchan01 said:


> bets for tonight;
> 
> Gillingham
> 
> Brighton
> 
> Wolves
> 
> Shelf Wed
> 
> Portsmouth
> 
> @80/1
> 
> Dinamo Zagreb
> 
> Palace
> 
> Swansea
> 
> Leicester
> 
> Bournemouth
> 
> Middlesbourgh
> 
> Ipswich
> 
> Shakhtar Donetsk
> 
> Norwich
> 
> Ross County
> 
> @80/1


I copied your first bet  fingers crossed!

I have also had these two bets


----------



## Buchan01

your bets look decent pal. btw i wouldn't trust my betting skills :lol:.

Good luck tonight mate.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha it looked a good bet and I thought to my self it looks like a winner haha 
Cheers pal you too mate


----------



## Alfieharley1

nice bets I've just gone for a simple leicester win had a mare of a weekend


----------



## Buchan01

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Haha it looked a good bet and I thought to my self it looks like a winner haha
> Cheers pal you too mate


Looking at the scores so far its not looking too bad. Is the billy game tonight aswell? can't seem to find the score on willy hill


----------



## Buchan01

Alfieharley1 said:


> nice bets I've just gone for a simple leicester win had a mare of a weekend


good luck mate. yeah last weekend was a bit of a disaster :lol:
Cant think of when i actually won a coupon


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Billy?? Lol just gillingham and sheff Wednesday letting us down ATM


----------



## Buchan01

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Billy?? Lol just gillingham and sheff Wednesday letting us down ATM


Yeah billy :thumb: haha. silly autocorrect, both 0-0 I'm guessing?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Buchan01 said:


> Yeah billy :thumb: haha. silly autocorrect, both 0-0 I'm guessing?


Ahhhhh haha gilly are losing 1-0 and sheff Wednesday is 0-0


----------



## Alfieharley1

Leicester 2-0 up


----------



## Buchan01

leicester was a good shout. big return?


----------



## Buchan01

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Ahhhhh haha gilly are losing 1-0 and sheff Wednesday is 0-0


Still the second half, hopefully billy score a few


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Notts county beating villa  I was contemplating have that game for a draw.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Buchan01 said:


> leicester was a good shout. big return?


Double up so not to bad 2-1 now tho  should not be letting them score 1!


----------



## Alfieharley1

4-1 happy days & the youngster with a Hat Trick


----------



## Buchan01

Hoping for a few upsets tonight:

68/1 treble 
Man Utd
Lazio
Barnsley


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Damn you Rooney! He's done bugger all in the first 3 games and I emergency transferred him and then bam! Hat trick! Lol


----------



## Buchan01

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Damn you Rooney! He's done bugger all in the first 3 games and I emergency transferred him and then bam! Hat trick! Lol


i was thinking of changing him in the next transfer window. think ill keep him in now :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

These European games have destroyed me already, like 100 points behind already lol 

So European games count but not domestic cup games ? What's that all about


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I think they have a new section on the website for
Domestic cup games,
But I'm not to sure, don't worry there's a long way to go yet!


----------



## Buchan01

Yeah I was slightly confused with the whole European/domestic cup points.. Agree still along way to go yet.. Anybody got any coupons on for the weekend?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Buchan01 said:


> Yeah I was slightly confused with the whole European/domestic cup points.. Agree still along way to go yet.. Anybody got any coupons on for the weekend?


Got4 accus on I'll post them up tomorrow


----------



## Buchan01

Alfieharley1 said:


> Got4 accus on I'll post them up tomorrow


Good man .. I've got a few £1 accas on. Not putting much more money on as my luck recently has been sh!te. :lol:


----------



## nbray67

I'm shocking at the moment with bets, Everton, for a few of us I reckon, let me down for £70 notes the other night on a 4 game acca.

Chelsea, Liverpool and City look like a decent treble tomorrow, 11/8 looks good but you need to be on it for at least £20 for it to be worth the while, or stick Rangers in there for 2.3/1 acca.


----------



## Clancy

My Mrs had won £100, £150 and another £100 on consecutive days the jammy bugger

I just put these





also done another but isn't showing up so can't screen shot atm


----------



## nbray67

Taken the 2/1 price boost with Skybet for City, Chelsea and Liverpool all to win today.

Nice price that!


----------



## nbray67

nbray67 said:


> Taken the 2/1 price boost with Skybet for City, Chelsea and Liverpool all to win today.
> 
> Nice price that!


Oh dear!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I've not had one today will probably be next week now, trying to conserve my pennies haha


----------



## Clancy

Kill me now, lost at home to palace


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well some Mare of results today!
At this rate Leicester should aim for a top 6 finish!


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Well some Mare of results today!
> At this rate Leicester should aim for a top 6 finish!


Yeah and Chelsea could be fighting for relegation at this rate lol


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Yeah and Chelsea could be fighting for relegation at this rate lol


Didn't want to state that but in a nutshell yeah lol.

My Accus are well off


----------



## Kerr

Can we merge the two football threads? It's the same kind of discussion going on in both of them.

Something is clearly wrong at Chelsea. That's another bad result. Liverpool too.


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Didn't want to state that but in a nutshell yeah lol.
> 
> My Accus are well off


Yeah same really, doing rubbish at the minute. Fantasy team is doing rubbish too

Loads of red cards today!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Yeah same really, doing rubbish at the minute. Fantasy team is doing rubbish too
> 
> Loads of red cards today!


My Team is destroyed was sitting in a comfortable 2 now down to 4 which people catching - carnt wait to get this Chelsea Crap out of my team


----------



## Clancy

First week was alright but since then I've got like no points so I'm last now haha 

Watching the spurs game and there is literally no atmosphere it's terrible


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> First week was alright but since then I've got like no points so I'm last now haha
> 
> Watching the spurs game and there is literally no atmosphere it's terrible


What do you expect Everyone jumped onto the Spurs Bandwagon last year now Kane is as much use as a chocolate teapot this season.
As for Everton I think I know of one proper supporter and that's it


----------



## Clancy

It's just terrible, there is no noise or singing or even excitement when someone is in on goal of any description 

Stones is getting booed, and I think the spurs fans are booing their own team for not enough pressure 

Might fall asleep in a minute lol


----------



## Clancy

Did anyone see that scissor challenge in the first half ? Disgraceful and would normally cause uproar but nial quinn was saying it's excellent and no foul was given


----------



## Buchan01

Clancy said:


> Did anyone see that scissor challenge in the first half ? Disgraceful and would normally cause uproar but nial quinn was saying it's excellent and no foul was given


nope never seen it mate.
What about the mark noble red, i personally thought it was a good tackle.


----------



## Alfieharley1

the competition is really closing up now - Decided already who my 3 transfer are now! well could really do with 4 or 5 lol


----------



## nbray67

Buchan01 said:


> nope never seen it mate.
> What about the mark noble red, i personally thought it was a good tackle.


Not a straight red I agree but it was a yellow as he led with studs and did catch him, 2 yellows would've got him the red but never in a month of Sundays was it a straight red.

Like Coutinho, where he actually pulled out of that 2nd yellow challenge and even though his momentum across the turf took him down, there was no intentional contact so his 2nd yellow was harsh.

2 poor decisions there, saying that, we were shocking all day and again, as against Bournemouth, why the hell BR keeps playing 1 up front at home is beyond me.

Last season we couldn't score goals so we buy more attacking players, Ings, Origi for example but still he plays a ****e formation.

He'll be looking down the barrel of the sacking shotgun if he doesn't at least try and win a game with an attacking line up.


----------



## Clancy

Transfer window is here chaps, thank god 

Out:

Fonte 
Scweinsteiger 
Ings 

In:

Smalling
Mane 
Rooney 

Should hopefully do a bit better now


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Transfer window is here chaps, thank god
> 
> Out:
> 
> Fonte
> Scweinsteiger
> Ings
> 
> In:
> 
> Smalling
> Mane
> Rooney
> 
> Should hopefully do a bit better now


Nice few transfers - I contemplated Rooney & Smalling but going to keep my cards to my chest - gone for a team which will be make or break


----------



## Clancy

Smalling has been doing brilliant on my detailing world dream team so thought he was a good shout 

Already got aguero and pelle upfront so Rooney should help with the points 

Mane could go either way, but at least he will play unlike Scweinsteiger lol, hopefully hazard will come good soon....


----------



## Clancy

As in the other detailing world league on the prem website


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Smalling has been doing brilliant on my detailing world dream team so thought he was a good shout
> 
> Already got aguero and pelle upfront so Rooney should help with the points
> 
> Mane could go either way, but at least he will play unlike Scweinsteiger lol, hopefully hazard will come good soon....


Yeah definitely I have Pelle & Aguero.
Terry & Ivanovic suck so both gone.
Also decided to pull Benteke out (this could be the game changer)

Also I know who I will be moving out in my emergency transfer again


----------



## Clancy

Yeah good shout dropping Terry and ivanovic, both doing complete rubbish. Plenty of cheap unexpected defenders doing very well so far 

Benteke is an odd one to sell, what plan have you got up your sleeve then  ?

Gonna save my emergency as someone is bound to get sent off or injured for me


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Yeah good shout dropping Terry and ivanovic, both doing complete rubbish. Plenty of cheap unexpected defenders doing very well so far
> 
> Benteke is an odd one to sell, what plan have you got up your sleeve then  ?
> 
> Gonna save my emergency as someone is bound to get sent off or injured for me


Let's just say I actually have 3m sat in the bank lol.
I don't know with Benteke I just carnt see him doing to much damage. 
But you will soon see who I have gone with 
I have a nice set up at the back now. May replace Schlupp but unsure yet


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Hmmmm decisions decisions decisions, you will have to wait and see for my transfers haha.


----------



## nbray67

Hazard, Benteke and Ki out for me.

Ya Ya, Pedro and Lukaku in.


----------



## Buchan01

OUT

Erikson & Terry

IN

Kompany & Gomis


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I hope everybody has checked and double checked their transfers as the transfer window closes tomorrow


----------



## Clancy

Anyone else doing a few cheeky bets on champions league tonight


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I may do  it can be abit hit and miss the champs league sometimes haha


----------



## Clancy

Yeah but worth a go, some good games on tonight too


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I might go for some both teams to score and over 2.5 trebles and stuff  mix it up a bit lol


----------



## Alfieharley1

Used all my transfers 
I'm debating on doing a bet tonight but don't know what to start with lol


----------



## Clancy

I've done 2 different normal acci 

And I've done 2 different correct score trebles 

So basically wasted a 5er :lol:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I've done my 3 bets  pretty much thrown my £5 away


----------



## Clancy

Won £34 off a £1 acci


----------



## Goodfella36

just checked the detailing world table I am in second and i know sod all about football lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Clancy said:


> Won £34 off a £1 acci


Great stuff!! It's always good to get a winner!!! Well done mate


----------



## Clancy

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Great stuff!! It's always good to get a winner!!! Well done mate


Cheers mate, was bricking it in the last few minutes of the United game :lol:

Could of got an extra £4 ish but cashed out at 88 minutes to be safe


----------



## Clancy

Goodfella36 said:


> just checked the detailing world table I am in second and i know sod all about football lol


Jammy bugger! :lol: whoever I think is gonna play well has a mare or gets sent off


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha I've had that feeling before haha! Anyway I think I know who's getting emergency transferred out of my team! Haha


----------



## Clancy

Luke Shaw ? Don't have him on my sun one but I just transfered him out of my prem league one. Got rid of him and sterling for mahrez and Cresswell


----------



## Goodfella36

Clancy said:


> Jammy bugger! :lol: whoever I think is gonna play well has a mare or gets sent off


I missed the first week as well so guess would of been first my 11 year old son had to help me as really don't know much about football beginners luck i guess


----------



## Buchan01

Im going to try a rolling accumulator starting with a £5. last night i backed athletic bilbao and dortmund to win £7.81, tonights double is Bochum and over 1.5 goals in the go ahead eagles match, returns for £7.81 stake are £17.57


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Buchan01 said:


> Im going to try a rolling accumulator starting with a £5. last night i backed athletic bilbao and dortmund to win £7.81, tonights double is Bochum and over 1.5 goals in the go ahead eagles match, returns for £7.81 stake are £17.57


What a great idea! In fact I think we should start a £5 to £100 challenge, all bet should be a double with off of less than evens and it should take about 12 bets? Anybody up for this?


----------



## Buchan01

well that was a bloody disaster. bochum conceded in the 92nd minute!!!


----------



## Buchan01

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> What a great idea! In fact I think we should start a £5 to £100 challenge, all bet should be a double with off of less than evens and it should take about 12 bets? Anybody up for this?


Count me in :thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Here is my first bet if your up for it 
This is completely trial and error haha


----------



## Buchan01

best of luck mate.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I think one bet a day should do the trick?


----------



## Buchan01

yeah hopefully by sunday night the £100 mark will be reached?


----------



## Clancy

Anyone betting on the rugby ? I know absolutely nothing about rugby but just done a few with my winnings from the other day


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Not this Sunday but the Sunday after yeah, one down and one to go on this bet


----------



## Clancy

What you trying to do with the doubles ?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Clancy said:


> What you trying to do with the doubles ?


One double bet a night with odds of evens or less with s starting stake of £5 and eventually get to £100 by next Sunday


----------



## Clancy

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> One double bet a night with odds of evens or less with s starting stake of £5 and eventually get to £100 by next Sunday


I'll pass, sure things always go wrong for me :lol:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I must admit It's the first time I have tried this and it's looking abit of a disappointment haha


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Well that lasted long! Haha


----------



## Clancy

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Well that lasted long! Haha


Down the pan already ?

My rugby bets aren't going well haha will give it a miss next time


----------



## nbray67

When I was into gambling in a stupid way a few years ago I would put this bet on the weekend and get it up quite often. £100 treble on the football to make £1k with 2 even money shots and a 6/4. 
I eventually entered into an IVA as I'd totted up just over £20k in debt due to gambling and countless lads nights out. 
Now I just have the odd £5 bet every now and then. Gambling to excess will RUIN your life lads so please be careful and only bet what you can afford to lose.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Clancy said:


> Down the pan already ?
> 
> My rugby bets aren't going well haha will give it a miss next time


Pahaha Yep!!


----------



## Clancy

Well done for kicking the habit though mate I know how hard it can be. I'm good at only spending £5 a go on betting but I can get a bit carried away in the casino!


----------



## Clancy

Ah gutted ! I won £7 but if the score was 35-10 I would of one £275, 1 point off !


----------



## nbray67

I had them to win by 25pts, played sh1te for 65mins.

Need to step it up if they're to get anywhere in the WC.


----------



## Buchan01

Any coupons on tonight fellas?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Here's mine


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Winner winner chicken dinner!
The BTTS bet wins again! 
I will put these on more often


----------



## Clancy

Nice ! Mine lost miserably 

But top of the FF table for the first time so not too bad


----------



## Alfieharley1

Nice bets Sam -

Okay I had a mar of a dream team today


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Cheers guys! From now on I think BTTS is my only bet at weekends now!


----------



## Clancy

Any bets on today chaps? 

I've got West ham, city and Bournemouth all to win at 7/1, put £20 on from my winnings last time. 

Then a few btts accis and a few correct score accis for luck


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I might have a BTTS bet but I'm abit short on cash ATM but we will see


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Here's mine for today


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

And my other acci


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Well I've had another winner again on the BTTS  
















I love this kind of bet!


----------



## Clancy

Nooooo aguero is injured and I have used my emergency sub already 

Looks like I won't be top of the table much longer


----------



## Dannbodge

After his 5 goals the other week I said I hope he gets clattered in the internationals.
At least he'll still be out for the manc derby


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Clancy said:


> Nooooo aguero is injured and I have used my emergency sub already
> 
> Looks like I won't be top of the table much longer


Same here mate! Used my emergency sub on shaw haha


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Today bets if anybody Fancys them


----------



## m1pui

Given Liverpools striker shortage, it'll be interesting to see if they can score for today!


----------



## Clancy

Sterling saved me today, was expecting very little points


----------



## Clancy

Still top, phew


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha  hopefully not for long


----------



## Clancy

Does anyone else's dream team thing mess up all the time ? My points total on.my screen is barely ever right 

It will be correct during a game but then afterwards it goes back to like last week's score. Now its only showing half this week's score on each player ? Weird


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Clancy said:


> Does anyone else's dream team thing mess up all the time ? My points total on.my screen is barely ever right
> 
> It will be correct during a game but then afterwards it goes back to like last week's score. Now its only showing half this week's score on each player ? Weird


I know exactly what you mean, I get annoyed with it sometimes haha, I'm now 3rd  slowly slipping down the table haha


----------



## Clancy

Still top I think, won't be for long though had 2 injured players for 2 weeks now


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

It's also not too long till Christmas and the first of the prize money is won! Who's it gunna be haha it quite tight this league!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Sorry guys not been online at all.
I'm afraid detailing is on the back burner and have up however just decided to put a sub on this thread  it is very tight. I have 2 players injured!


----------



## Alfieharley1

3 of us within 9 points! What's the plan for Xmas Sam?


----------



## nbray67

I'm just glad to see me in 9th instead of 10th for a change!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> I'm just glad to see me in 9th instead of 10th for a change!!


Haha Neil, everyone at the top has a lot of players the same. Looking at the recent transfer I'm going to have to do something different so decided to use my emergency transfer and back my one and own Jamie Vardy for next week


----------



## nbray67

Alfieharley1 said:


> Haha Neil, everyone at the top has a lot of players the same. Looking at the recent transfer I'm going to have to do something different so decided to use my emergency transfer and back my one and own Jamie Vardy for next week


I'm in the Daily Telegraph FF and doing ok in that one but left Vardy out this week as they, DT, said he was only 75% fit!! 
On that site I always have 3 up front, Aguero, Vardy and Lukaku but stuck in an extra midfielder this week and dropped Vardy - NUGGET!

As for Vardy, he deserves the praise as does Ranieri. Sitting on top of the PL is now what any fan or pundit could've called back in Aug or even 4wks ago!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Haha trust me I don't even know why I didn't back him from the start!
Mahrez is also a star.

Your right there Neil both Ranieri & Vardy have done fantastic this season. Got to be PL manager of the month!
Man U is next so I'm unsure but I'll be happy for a loss if Vardy scores.
We are still aiming 40 points but I'm thinking lets go for top 6!.

I actually have abit of respect for the Jordys now having cheered Vardy off. Only slightly lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

The last game of this year will be played on The 30th of December, so my thinking is who ever is top of the league on the 31st December/1st January will take the initial £25 pot. I can't believe how close it is haha! It's going to be one hell of a fight for the top spot


----------



## Alfieharley1

Okay good idea buddy. I've had to take a chance. We have some serious tough teams so just hoping Vardy can keep this run of steam.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I was mainly looking for players who are in cups e.g champs league etc but it's so hard to find a player that's going to be consistent and that's exactly what vardy is!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I was mainly looking for players who are in cups e.g champs league etc but it's so hard to find a player that's going to be consistent and that's exactly what vardy is!


Yeah definetly the thing is if the also get destroyed in the champs league which they are all doing you lose points. Time will tell lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

That's it! You just don't know this year! Is brilliant haha


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> That's it! You just don't know this year! Is brilliant haha


Yep lol us being top just shows & Chelsea being absolute trash lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I said it at the beginning of the season though! Renieri was such a great appointment for Leicester! I knew they were going to do well this season! They have absolutely smashed it!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I said it at the beginning of the season though! Renieri was such a great appointment for Leicester! I knew they were going to do well this season! They have absolutely smashed it!


Got to agree Sam you definetly did mate.
Renieri is superb. I thought Pearson would take some beating but this guy has hit it out the park we have some really tough games to come - Man U, Swansea, Chelsea, Liverpool & Man city all this side of the year. But looking at it I actually think these teams will be more worried


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Alfieharley1 said:


> Got to agree Sam you definetly did mate.
> 
> Renieri is superb. I thought Pearson would take some beating but this guy has hit it out the park we have some really tough games to come - Man U, Swansea, Chelsea, Liverpool & Man city all this side of the year. But looking at it I actually think these teams will be more worried


Definitely! Plus with renieri he can lure big names, something which Pearson wasn't that good at, but in his defence he built a squad that made it through the englishs tiers and got them where they are today, but I think the top guns at Leicester new it was time for him to move on of they were going to achieve big things in the premier league! And boy was it a good choice! You play Utd next and me being a Utd fan, I'm worried! Haha


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Definitely! Plus with renieri he can lure big names, something which Pearson wasn't that good at, but in his defence he built a squad that made it through the englishs tiers and got them where they are today, but I think the top guns at Leicester new it was time for him to move on of they were going to achieve big things in the premier league! And boy was it a good choice! You play Utd next and me being a Utd fan, I'm worried! Haha


Hit the nail on the head. I actually cannot think who we need though this season. Team is very strong. Maybe a central defender.
Haha yep just aslong Vardy scores I'll take a draw


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well I have loads out! Mahrez however may save me


----------



## Clancy

Messed up on my transfers, used all 3 and my emergency and still have 1 out and loads not scoring points


----------



## Alfieharley1

I have 3 out lol!

Sam did you remove Mahrez from your squad?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I never had mahrez, wish I had now, I swapped ageuro for willian, it's bloody close at the top now with not many games left until the Christmas pot is won! Who's it going to be!!


----------



## Clancy

Yeah I made some rubbish decisions in last transfer window lol very close at the top. Lots of games over Christmas though


----------



## Alfieharley1

Way to close to call- Paul has had a good week!

7 points on top here. Hopefully the boys in blue will do it for me


----------



## Alfieharley1

1 more game Sam. This is close Paul currently in the lead. Praying the Leicester boys can bring it home


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I know mate! I had a good week this week! Hopefully I can continue my good run and beat you all to the top! Mwahaha... 
Lmao should be a good finish to the year!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I know mate! I had a good week this week! Hopefully I can continue my good run and beat you all to the top! Mwahaha...
> Lmao should be a good finish to the year!


I saw that 59 points! It's not looking good for me. Hopefully Vardys Fever is gone and the back 4 at M City have a mare on Tuesday.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha we can all dream  it should be a great finish to the year though!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Is it double points this weekend? Got 5 of the team playing tonight then the final 1 tomorrow


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Don't know buddy, I'll have a look


----------



## Clancy

Really messed up in the transfers, was top for ages now I'm 100 points behind!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well I have a good few tonight and 1 tomorrow 

Yaya
Mahrez
Vardy
Kolarov
Aguero
De Bruyne

& Clyne tomorrow


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha I don't think I will be winning then unless sterling gets a double hat trick!!! Haha


----------



## Alfieharley1

Haha I'm sure Paul has one or two also -

He has De Bruyne and kolarov
That still leaves me with the top scorers of the season and Aguero 
Yaya also scoring some cracking goals- happy for a huge game hat tricks either aid that will do me lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

We have our Christmas winner! 
Well done Paul Watson 🏻


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Paul if you could PM me and I will send you your prize money


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well done Paul 
0-0 Leicester v Man City was the worst result I could have wished for lol


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Can anybody tell me what Paul's username is?


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm actually unsure Sam I'm afraid. I did also trawl through the thread


----------



## Buchan01

if he doesn't show up ill happily take the cash on behalf of paul :thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Paul has been sent his winners pot 🏻


----------



## romansnumber7

Payment received thanks Sam🏻, that's the first half done, just got to hang on till the end now


----------



## Clancy

I take Yoshida out of my team and he scores, typical!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha! Exactly what I did clancy!! Haha


----------



## Alfieharley1

Still £75 to play for boys. Looks like I may have a good weekend so far


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha I've not been on here for ages!! Haha I need a miracle lmao


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Haha I've not been on here for ages!! Haha I need a miracle lmao


Indeed Sam lol. I'm currently in front but not by much at all! Arsenal got a clean sheet which is good for me  
Mahrez has scored so going ok so far


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha there's not much going my way lately


----------



## nbray67

I'm over 100pts behind also.

I'm sure Sam has rigged it!!:lol:


----------



## Clancy

Yea not going amazing for me, doing alright but a few crap transfers in the year have cost me really 

Ah well cheeky bet on the rugby tonight :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

nbray67 said:


> I'm over 100pts behind also.
> 
> I'm sure Sam has rigged it!!:lol:


It's called backing your teams players lol  I've been lucky and kept on top on my injury list. Bellerin got star man also so get some might points there later 

Oh and Fuchs got star man - guess who has got him aswell


----------



## Alfieharley1

57 points yesterday told you it was a good day  still got players today to play


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Pfft I'm. Not playing any more!

I'm. Going home hahaha


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Pfft I'm. Not playing any more!
> 
> I'm. Going home hahaha


You may aswell I'm afraid. I think this week I may gain a good advantage


----------



## Alfieharley1

It was going well but stuffed now! Mane Bagged 2 and so far Kane is on 2. I don't have either but Paul does!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Transfers again  I think I may fluff it now


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha woop I didn't even know cheers Sam haha


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm a fair man  you are off the pace at the moment mate


----------



## Alfieharley1

Also had to play it safe


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha yeah cheers for reminding me haha


----------



## Alfieharley1

Still in front and Fuchs got Star man  hopefully my lead will grow


----------



## Clancy

Forgot to use my 3rd transfer ffs, not cool!


----------



## Alfieharley1

I did warn people to be fair. You don't have a bad team anyway Leigh. I think you are off the pace however anyway  don't want to count my chickens but I'm looking good  see what the points say tomorrow


----------



## Clancy

Yeah I used 2 but thought I'd wait till the end of the window to use tte 3rd and see who's fit but completely forgot 

Yeah teams not too bad but think I'm too far back now like you say 

We shall see though :thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I think I may have a late flurrish and beat you all 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I think I may have a late flurrish and beat you all 😂😂😂😂


Pelle is not going to flurrish lol.
You also have 1 injured and 1 doubtful and no Leicester players lol.

Not to say you are around 150 points of the pace Sam 
You also got 34 points at the weekend lol as for me 94


----------



## Alfieharley1

94 points this weekend


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Alfieharley1 said:


> Pelle is not going to flurrish lol.
> You also have 1 injured and 1 doubtful and no Leicester players lol.
> 
> Not to say you are around 150 points of the pace Sam
> You also got 34 points at the weekend lol as for me 94


😂😂😂😂 rub it in why don't you hahaha!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> 😂😂😂😂 rub it in why don't you hahaha!!


Hehe like you say it is not over however . A few FA cup games & 6 Premier league games for most of my players and that's it


----------



## Alfieharley1

Just gone 3 points down this weekend - I was close to removing Vardy glad I did not. Will hold that emergency just in case


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kevin de Bruyne is killing me! Emergency transfer tomorrow for the weekend now. Need to play safe


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well I think we are nearly done for


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Haha its looking that way  but I will let it go too then end as we still have Europa League final, fa cup etc  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Me and gav don't have any Liverpool players & Man U we have 1 each lol. Unless someone scores 5 goals they may catch up but only Leigh could do that


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Me and gav don't have any Liverpool players & Man U we have 1 each lol. Unless someone scores 5 goals they may catch up but only Leigh could do that


Nathaniel Clyne to score 6, anything is possible :lol: think the league is as it's gonna end now, messed mine up around January and fell behind


----------



## Alfieharley1

Yeah I think using the Leicester players early for me helped me no end. Pelle also got me off to a cracking start and got rid of him when he was no where to be seen


----------



## Clancy

Alfieharley1 said:


> Yeah I think using the Leicester players early for me helped me no end. Pelle also got me off to a cracking start and got rid of him when he was no where to be seen


Yeah I had a perfect run with pelle too, missed out on Leicester players till pretty late. Was banking on hazard and Sanchez early on and both flopped so missed out there

Oh and some keeper getting sent off in the opening match didn't help :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clancy said:


> Yeah I had a perfect run with pelle too, missed out on Leicester players till pretty late. Was banking on hazard and Sanchez early on and both flopped so missed out there
> 
> Oh and some keeper getting sent off in the opening match didn't help :lol:


Definetly fluffed you over lol.

I just need to hold it now to claim the £75 bank  nothing I can do.
Christian Fuchs has been my player of the season. That guy has got a silly amount of star man awards


----------



## Alfieharley1

Seen its the last weekend of sun dream team guys. After these games it's done and dusted and just to see the points in the morning


----------



## Clancy

Yep looks like your the winner this year :thumb: same again next season ?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

I'm. Currently away on holiday but will send over the money on Saturday Alfie  well done buddy and yes definitely do it again next year 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Winner winner chicken Dinner  
I'm in for next season and hopefully get a few more involved.

I'll PM you Sam now bud


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Congrats too Alfieharley1! 
Payment has been sent over and here is confirmation









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy

Well done Sam 


Same again next season then folks ? Hopefully get a few more people playing


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Yes mate definitely!! I'm up for that 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## romansnumber7

Well done Sam, won it by a fair way in the end . Same again next season 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Thanks guys - definetly again next season it was close for a good few months.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Anyone for the euros for a laugh no money involved?


----------



## Clancy

We going again this season then guys ? Nearly the start of the season


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Would anybody else fancy holding the money this time and sorting a league out? 
I definitely up for it though  im up for revenge haha

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy

I would but I dunno what I'm doing with all that stuff


----------



## Gazjs

I have a team on Sky's system this year. They will hold and pay out the money at the end of the season. 

They have buy ins of £2,5,10,20 which must be paid before the league can be joined and there are 4 scenarios for payout with split percentages anything from top 2 to top 4


----------



## Alfieharley1

I don't want to take your money again guys  haha only joking I'm up for it again see who can take my crown


----------



## Clancy

Started a new thread for this season chaps, if there is enough interest again I will set it all up and sort the money pot out for us all


----------

